# Creative activities for retires in nursing homes



## vinnykuoch (Apr 16, 2016)

hi everyone my name is Vincent, and currently I'm a university student, and i have a group business assignment which would be great if you could help me in some of my research if you are wiling. My group is aiming to solve the lack of creative outputs for retires in nursing homes by helping them to platform ways, to be able to do such creative activities by providing a venue and transport to go out by working with the nursing homes and RSL clubs. So that such events like 'old movie premiers', 'art or antique exhibits', 'fashion shows ', 'broad way shows' can happen and be seen for there enjoyment. My general questions for this are:
1. what other events can be implemented for the enjoyment of retires do you think?
2.any opions or how to improve on this idea
3.what activities do nursing homes provide already?
4.How often can retires go out

thank you for your time


----------

